# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Septaer, omni-display smart speaker, Taechyon Robotics, Sacramento, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Taechyon Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Septaer, smart omni-display speaker

Published on Oct 13, 2017




> A full wrap around 360 degree display and full 360 degree camera make Taechyon’s "Septaer" a centerpiece for the family and home entertainment. Septaer is designed to be viewed from any side and will have high end speakers and a bright display to set room ambiance and environment as according to a user’s mood. Septaer will offer the current smart AI speaker capabilities of an Alexa, Google Home, or Cortana, as well as Septaer-to-Septaer full room video conferencing, entertainment, and sharing of user created interactive characters and content.

----------


## Airicist

Septaer: omni-display smart speaker

Published on Nov 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Septaer 2.xD semi-holographic effect, or genie in a bottle effect

Published on Mar 20, 2018




> This video illustrates the effect when a character or avatar is on the Septaer Screens combined with the opposite facing camera in the background to give the illusion of a very simple semi- holographic effect.

----------


## Airicist

Septaer quick feature summary

Published on May 3, 2018




> What is Septaer? What can Septaer do for you? This is a quick feature summary of a few of the main features of Septaer: the world's first omni display smart speaker

----------

